# Rancilio Silvia/No water through the brewhead



## markmelville (Mar 26, 2015)

I bought my Rancilio Silvia used on Ebay knowing that it only produced steam but only a drop a water comes through the brewhead. Can anyone tell where I would start to begin to diagnose this problem? The machine looks to be brand new. It still has the laser film on the drip tray and the cup warmer.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Have you tried a simple backflush? Might have some crap blocking something? (That's technical speak







)


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Also try dropping the shower screen and give the head a good scrub


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

If you click the middle button - can you clearly hear the pump trying to draw water from the boiler? If you are getting steam but nothing through the brewhead and its obviously not a blockage then it could well be the pump.

Steam will flow through the wand without the need of the pump.

If it is the pump, I wouldn't overly worry - these machines are easy to take apart and the pump will cost you around 20 quid.

https://aerotec73.wordpress.com/2012/11/08/rancilio-silvia-ulka-pump-ex5ep5-replacement-procedure/

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=ex5+pump&oq=ex5+pump


----------

